
POWER9 Could Be a Game Changer for Cryptocurrency Mining - edelsohn
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=POWER9-Crypto-Mining
======
peatmoss
Man, I’d sure love to see the costs of POWER chips come down a bit, given the
Intel Management Engine and AMD’s equivalent. A good general purpose CPU that
doesn’t contain a backdoor is great, but it looks like getting a workstation
will run you >4k$

~~~
torpcoms
Ideally mining usage could help drive volume for economies of scale, or at
least provide a good used market once this particular boom dies down.

